# Bulkhead cats



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Headed to Livingston this weekend with the kids (spring break) to try our hand at the bulkhead bite. Let you know how it went. We're fishing on the south end around Cape Royale.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Good luck, post some photos please !


----------



## Bbfishy (Jun 22, 2016)

Can somebody help he where is bulkhead located, or a map ?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Bulkhead is what protects the shore line from washing away. They are all around LL. The shad like to spawn on the bulkhead and the catfish follow the shad. Hope this helps


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Bbfishy said:


> Can somebody help he where is bulkhead located, or a map ?


Look for one of these









or










or










etc...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The state park has some decent fishing around the rocks and bulkheads along their banks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I searched back and saw that blue cats were on the bulk head as early as 3-16, but usually around April 3rd to 15th before it gets rolling good.
Water temp around 68 to 70 and the shad start spawning.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yea, I looked back at last year's post also to see when people started catching them. 

I can remember taking my son while he was on spring break and catching 32. It was a great day. These pics are from 4-11-09. He's a freshman in college now. My how time flies.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Ditto2, is that a big ole' Goo on the right?!


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yea it was the biggest I've seen. My son caught that too. Always fun to see a young one get owned by a fish. Help me dad. My response is always nope, you hooked him now you get to reel him in.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The shad were running the bulkhead this morning, after talking to someone with a lake house they have been for the past couple of days.
Good cat fishing will be here soon on the bulkhead.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh Boy! It's "that" time again, been waiting !-Mike


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> The shad were running the bulkhead this morning, after talking to someone with a lake house they have been for the past couple of days.
> Good cat fishing will be here soon on the bulkhead.


I wonder if this upcoming norther will push it back a few days ??


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

I have not seen them spawning on the bulk head yet, but they are within cast net distance with eggs and milt.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Went to boat ramp this morning and found only a few shad. I think it will be two to three weeks before they really show up.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They did a pretty good run around Beacon Bay this morning spawning on the edges. Good size ones and thick.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This seems like a good thread to ask this question: How important is the algae on the bulkhead? Is there a difference in wood vs steel? How about new bulkhead vs old bulkhead (since that affects algae)?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great question WB I fish right where a metal bulkhead ties to a old wooden bulkhead. It seems like I do much better throwing down the wooden bulkhead then the steel one. 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

I think wood but where I normally fish in the spring is just a shallow wooded banks and rock points.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't know that it matters. I usually fish in front steel bulkheads just because the ones we fish are in a pretty good area. One is protected from the north wind and the other is protected from a strong southeast wind. One thing is for sure, the bulkhead bite it the best early in the morning. About mid morning all the shad pull off the bulkheads and so do the catfish.


----------

